# Super Mario 64 DS VC patcher for improved controls (full analogue movement and camera rotation with right analogue stick)



## MikaDubbz (Dec 26, 2021)

I found this on Discord and noted it wasn't being talked about here.  Use it in conjunction with HIDtoVPAD's ability to remap the GamePad's controls and you can get the best functioning version of Mario 64 DS you can imagine.  Like now that this exists, it might become my definitive way to play Mario 64.

Download the homebrew patcher in the Github here: https://github.com/LRFLEW/AM64DS_WiiU
PLEASE, make sure you read the info at the bottom of the page there, if you used Mario 64 DS to install Haxchi/CBHC, DO NOT use the homebrew patcher on your copy of Mario 64 DS, or you will brick.
All Credit for the patcher goes to @LRFLEW (if you see this, I hope you don't mind that I'm posting this topic for your program here, it's so great, and it seems a shame to limit it's reach to Discord).

The patcher gives the left stick full analogue control of Mario/the others, including naturally building up speed instead of having to hold the run button.  Furthermore, it makes the right analogue stick rotate the camera left or right instead of having to touch the screen to move the camera, and removes the camera rotation images from the touch screen.

The controls of the VC game are otherwise the same after patching, but if you're like me, parts of how the DS VC games' buttons are mapped do not feel intuitive to Mario 64 DS, especially when compared to the original Mario 64, and unlike other VC menus on the Wii U, DS games do not offer a built-in button remapping feature.  So if you download my included config file, and place it in \wiiu\controller on your SD card, launch HIDtoVPAD, hit + on the GamePad and you'll boot back to the Wii U menu with the controls remapped as such:

*ZL registers as R*, this let's ZL be your crouch/ground pound
*ZR registers as L*, this let's ZR pull the focus of the camera behind you
*L registers as ZR*, this let's the little used L be the button that brings up the DS VC menu
*Y registers as A*, this let's Y be another button to punch and dive, this feels much more true to Mario 64 than using A up to the right of B to punch and dive
*R registers as Y*, this let's R function as your run button.  You no longer really need a run button since your analogue stick naturally makes you run as you push the stick harder, like in the original N64 experience.  BUT, you can run in place with the run button to build up speed before moving, not needed for the game necessarily, but it's there if you want it.

The rest of the controls feel natural and stay as they were.  I know you essentially have two A buttons, but I think many may still want to naturally hit the real A button for confirming things within the game and playing the minigames. And X still functions as your camera-mode change.  You do lose anything mapping as ZL, but that's because ZL did nothing for DS VC games.

Feel free to edit the config file as you desire if any of those buttons aren't how you'd prefer to play the game.  Give it all a go, I think this really makes it a definitive way to play not just Mario 64 DS, but perhaps even Mario 64 in general (depending on if you enjoy the additions to the title or not, I do, and you know before you start considering modded versions of the games, or things done with the decompiled build like Render96).


*Edit:* Finally, follow Vague Rant's guide down here to give Mario 64 DS proper (non stretched) widescreen.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey Mika this is a great mod and great find again man! I do have one silly question tho... How do i use it?? I put the folder in wii u apps but it doesn't get recognised? There doesn't seem to be any wii u rpx/elf? 

I know I'm being dumb lol!!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 27, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Hey Mika this is a great mod and great find again man! I do have one silly question tho... How do i use it?? I put the folder in wii u apps but it doesn't get recognised? There doesn't seem to be any wii u rpx/elf?
> 
> I know I'm being dumb lol!!


You are downloading the patcher from the Github site, right?  You want the am64ds.zip file under the releases link on the right side of the github page I linked to.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 27, 2021)

Lol, i think so!! I have a folder named AM64_WiiU-main and i found one named am64ds.zip when i click v1.0.0 on the page you linked.

Only the am64ds.zip has a wii u executable in it.

Edit... Oh did i dl the source code? Oops!

Yeah got it now man, told you I was being dumb! 

Thanks for that and for the config file, I agree this a game changer as I always loved the ds version of this game but yeah, the control scheme sucked and these are just awesome!


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 27, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lol, i think so!! I have a folder named AM64_WiiU-main and i found one named am64ds.zip when i click v1.0.0 on the page you linked.
> 
> Only the am64ds.zip has a wii u executable in it.
> 
> Edit... Oh did i dl the source code? Oops!


lol yeah, don't get the source code, grab the .zip file above it.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 27, 2021)

Seriously awesome! Full compliments to @LRFLEW, bravo!


----------



## emcintosh (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks for telling us about this. When I’m back home with access to my Wii U I’ll give it a go. I’m tempted to try extracting, patching and repacking the rom (or injecting a pre-patched version, as mentioned in the Haxchi workaround) with a 16:9 code and editing the screen layout to widescreen (maybe also with RenderScale=2), as I don’t think the VC has any ion-console cheat support and TCPGecko might get unloaded by HID-to-Vpad. I’ll report on how I get on.

I’ve found a site - https://forums.desmume.org/viewtopic.php?id=10849 - with a possible code for the EUR version, but does anyone have a source for the 16:9 code (not the 16:10 one needed for 3DS)?


----------



## Vague Rant (Dec 28, 2021)

@emcintosh Just a note, the only thing that changes for most aspect ratio cheat codes is the number you're using to replace the original 0x1555. It's calculated as 0x1000*(desired aspect ratio), so 0x1000*4/3 = 0x1555 (after rounding), 0x1000*16/10 = 0x199A, 0x1000*16/9 = 0x1C72, etc. So if you see 199A in a 3DS code, you can replace that with 1C72 for 16:9 widescreen, etc.

However, before doing that, it's worth noting that the way LRFLEW's patched version works actually involves reading some custom patches out of an unused area of the ROM, so you can manually patch in the widescreen code that way and have LRFLEW's mod implement the widescreen hack itself, rather than having two competing code handlers running. LRFLEW's instructions for the USA version:



> Ok, so once you get the AM64DS patched ROM, you should see a blob of data that the patcher added starting at file offset 0x65A0. I actually added a small signature to it with the ASCII "AMDS" at 0x65FC. The end of that blob is at 0x6664, and starting from there add the following hex:
> 
> ```
> 01 00 00 00 30 D0 00 02 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 3C B9 0B 02 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 90 C4 10 01 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00
> ...



So you run the patcher _first_ (because the patcher needs to find a matching ROM), then you can add your own widescreen hack to the ROM after that. Use Laf111's WiiUFtpServer to download the ROM zip and reupload it; ftpiiu_everywhere changes the file permissions and the game will stop working. Here's the result:







Re: RenderScale, that's not currently possible with the patcher. Super Mario 64 DS is not one of the games which supports the RenderScale value--the hachihachi.rpx (Nintendo DS emulator) build used by SM64DS ignores that setting. LRFLEW's patcher cannot patch any other emulator versions, only the SM64DS one, which means you can't do creative tricks like injecting Mario 64 into an older DS VC title to get RenderScale support.

For what it's worth, I tried running an injected Mario 64 with RenderScale 2 and while it looks nicer, the performance is not worth it. The whole reason RenderScale was disabled was that games run poorly with it enabled, so as expected there is major slowdown when running Mario 64 with RenderScale 2. As such, while it would be theoretically possible to support other hachihachi builds, LRFLEW didn't bother, as the reward is incredibly underwhelming. If you want to display at higher resolutions, stick to using PC emulators; LRFLEW has developed similar patches for those.


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 28, 2021)

This is all very interesting.


----------



## emcintosh (Dec 28, 2021)

Vague Rant said:


> the only thing that changes for most aspect ratio cheat codes is the number you're using to replace the original 0x1555. So if you see 199A in a 3DS code, you can replace that with 1C72 for 16:9 widescreen, etc.
> 
> However, before doing that, it's worth noting that the way LRFLEW's patched version works actually involves reading some custom patches out of an unused area of the ROM, so you can manually patch in the widescreen code that way and have LRFLEW's mod implement the widescreen hack itself, rather than having two competing code handlers running. So you run the patcher _first_ (because the patcher needs to find a matching ROM), then you can add your own widescreen hack to the ROM after that. Use Laf111's WiiUFtpServer to download the ROM zip and reupload it; ftpiiu_everywhere changes the file permissions and the game will stop working.
> 
> Re: RenderScale, that's not currently possible with the patcher. Super Mario 64 DS is not one of the games which supports the RenderScale value--the hachihachi.rpx (Nintendo DS emulator) build used by SM64DS ignores that setting. The whole reason RenderScale was disabled was that games run poorly with it enabled, so as expected there is major slowdown when running Mario 64 with RenderScale 2.



Vague Rant, thank you so much for this additional information. I could have spent many hours trying to identify the multiple reasons why my intended method didn’t work!

I have some questions about how I include a widescreen code in the modifications made by AM64DS. If you don’t have the time to spell things out for a novice, please could you direct me to the AM64 Discord channel for me to do my own research?

To add a widescreen patch, do I only need the 24 hexadecimal characters you quoted rather than the 160 in the code I found? Do I add characters or overwrite existing ones?


----------



## Vague Rant (Dec 28, 2021)

emcintosh said:


> Vague Rant, thank you so much for this additional information. I could have spent many hours trying to identify the multiple reasons why my intended method didn’t work!
> 
> I have some questions about how I include a widescreen code in the modifications made by AM64DS. If you don’t have the time to spell things out for a novice, please could you direct me to the AM64 Discord channel for me to do my own research?
> 
> To add a widescreen patch, can I just paste the 160 hexadecimal characters of the code I found (inserting or overwriting?)? At the end address you quoted?



I'm not sure if there's a dedicated Discord, I spoke to LRFLEW on the For The Users Discord (Wii U & Switch homebrew dev) in the #wiiu channel.

Honestly I'm only barely able to follow the process myself, but I'll do my best:

First up, just for reference, is LRFLEW's USA Rev 1 widescreen code. I'm going to break it up into lines for what (I think) each one means.


```
01 00 00 00 // patch type: memory, length: 1 line
30 D0 00 02 //   first patch memory address: 0x0200D030
72 1C 00 00 //     new value: 0x1C72 = 16:9

01 00 00 80 // patch type: overlay, length: 1 line
3C B9 0B 02 //   second patch memory address: 0x020BB93C
55 15 00 00 //     old value: 0x1555 =  4:3
72 1C 00 00 //     new value: 0x1C72 = 16:9

01 00 00 80 // patch type: overlay, length: 1 line
90 C4 10 01 //   third patch memory address: 0x0110C490 <-- possible typo? starting at 01 seems odd, 02 intended?
55 15 00 00 //     old value: 0x1555 =  4:3
72 1C 00 00 //     new value: 0x1C72 = 16:9
```

*EDIT:* If I'm remembering correctly, the third widescreen code is for local multiplayer mode, so even if that code is wrong, it shouldn't matter on Wii U where we don't have access to multiplayer anyway. */EDIT*

So there's three patches going on here, just like the cheat codes, but I personally don't know anything about overlays, etc. so I'm flying blind. Still, it's clear that what this does is pretty close to what the cheat code does, the addresses and values are largely the same. So, just blindly following the USA Rev 1 code even though I don't actually understand it, I think this is what you'd want to put in the Europe ROM:


```
01 00 00 00
3C D0 00 02
72 1C 00 00

01 00 00 80
5C 02 0C 02
55 15 00 00
72 1C 00 00

01 00 00 80
70 53 11 01
55 15 00 00
72 1C 00 00
```

Just in case it's simpler to copy, here's exactly the same values from the above code block but back in a single line:


```
01 00 00 00 3C D0 00 02 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 5C 02 0C 02 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 70 53 11 01 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00
```

The area where you're pasting that code will be all zeroes and you should over-write them, not insert them. As for whether it's at the same address, I really have no idea. To be certain, the easy way to do it is hit Ctrl+F in your hex editor of choice and look for "AMDS" (without the quotes), the signature LRFLEW's patcher leaves behind in the ROM. In USA Rev 1, this is what that looks like after you've pasted in the code (green highlight will be all zeroes before you have pasted the code):





(If you're looking a little too closely, you might notice that I'm using 238E instead of 1C72--don't mind me, I'm just running at 20:9 widescreen instead.)

It should be pretty similar in the Europe ROM--if it's not at the same address, it'll be pretty close and you can use the "AMDS" text as a reference to know that you're in the right place.

Once you've got the patch written in and saved, you can zip up your ROM and upload it over the one that's stored on your Wii U with WiiUFtpServer. Don't forget you'll also need to modify your configuration_cafe.json to change the "upper" screen size to a 16:9 resolution, e.g. 1024 576 for a perfect 4x3x integer scale, or 1280 720 if you want to just fill the entire screen. If you go with 1024 576, you can also fit a 256 192 bottom screen on the TV at the same time, so the minimap is on the TV as well, like this:






After replacing the ROM, make sure to use the ZL button menu to reset the game, otherwise it will still be running in 4:3.


----------



## jdwarren836 (Dec 28, 2021)

Very cool mod I hope to try it out soon. Thanks


----------



## GeeBeeYaY (Dec 28, 2021)

Whoa, This IS a  BIG deal. by far the best Christmas present this year! 
Any chance this patch could be done for playing it on a 3DS too?


----------



## trogdon (Dec 28, 2021)

Vague Rant said:


> @emcintosh Just a note, the only thing that changes for most aspect ratio cheat codes is the number you're using to replace the original 0x1555. It's calculated as 0x1000*(desired aspect ratio), so 0x1000*4/3 = 0x1555 (after rounding), 0x1000*16/10 = 0x199A, 0x1000*16/9 = 0x1C72, etc. So if you see 199A in a 3DS code, you can replace that with 1C72 for 16:9 widescreen, etc.
> 
> However, before doing that, it's worth noting that the way LRFLEW's patched version works actually involves reading some custom patches out of an unused area of the ROM, so you can manually patch in the widescreen code that way and have LRFLEW's mod implement the widescreen hack itself, rather than having two competing code handlers running. LRFLEW's instructions for the USA version:
> 
> ...



I just finished my 150 star play through of Mario 64DS injected into New Super Mario Bros DS with renderscale at 2x, and it ran pretty smoothly except for one instance before the second boss bowser fight dropping the frame rate. Was very playable to me 

Would’ve liked this analog mod but I do like the higher rendering resolution. Hopefully one day we can have both!


----------



## Vague Rant (Dec 29, 2021)

trogdon said:


> I just finished my 150 star play through of Mario 64DS injected into New Super Mario Bros DS with renderscale at 2x, and it ran pretty smoothly except for one instance before the second boss bowser fight dropping the frame rate. Was very playable to me
> 
> Would’ve liked this analog mod but I do like the higher rendering resolution. Hopefully one day we can have both!


The slowdown occurs throughout the game, not just in one Bowser fight. It gets particularly bad in certain areas but sure, the game is always _playable_. Still, if you care enough about the game to want analog controls _and_ increased resolution, it's always going to be better on PC:

https://github.com/LRFLEW/AM64DS_DeSmuME


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 31, 2021)

Vague Rant said:


> I'm not sure if there's a dedicated Discord, I spoke to LRFLEW on the For The Users Discord (Wii U & Switch homebrew dev) in the #wiiu channel.
> 
> Honestly I'm only barely able to follow the process myself, but I'll do my best:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on how to patch proper widescreen in too.  The combination of all these little hacks are really helping Mario 64 DS be the best game it can be after all these years.  Shame about renderscale, but I too have noticed the slowdown when I've tried it with the game before.  Plus it was annoying how leaving the game to the home menu would always stall on the loading back to the menu screen when you utilized render scale on any DS VC games.


----------



## one-piece (Jan 7, 2022)

Vague Rant said:


> The slowdown occurs throughout the game, not just in one Bowser fight. It gets particularly bad in certain areas but sure, the game is always _playable_. Still, if you care enough about the game to want analog controls _and_ increased resolution, it's always going to be better on PC:



I tried the 2x Resolution by injecting the game in to NSMB (EU), it dropped frames badly even in the first level it make my head hurt, is there a better game to inject the game into for it to work with 2x?
 As far as i remember, did only NSMB (EU) work with 2x?


----------



## one-piece (Jan 8, 2022)

To help anyone who need it, after trying to make this work.  the hex values to apply widescreen in the prepatched rom are these in this section-- Thank @Vague Rant 

USA Codes:
01 00 00 00 30 D0 00 02 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 3C B9 0B 02 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 90 C4 10 01 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00


----------



## Gallaer (Jan 10, 2022)

Vague Rant said:


> I'm not sure if there's a dedicated Discord, I spoke to LRFLEW on the For The Users Discord (Wii U & Switch homebrew dev) in the #wiiu channel.
> 
> Honestly I'm only barely able to follow the process myself, but I'll do my best:
> 
> ...


So, how do I do this exactly, a lot of the instructions were extremely confusing and I don't know what tools I need


----------



## andot (Jan 11, 2022)

Vague Rant said:


> I'm not sure if there's a dedicated Discord, I spoke to LRFLEW on the For The Users Discord (Wii U & Switch homebrew dev) in the #wiiu channel.
> 
> Honestly I'm only barely able to follow the process myself, but I'll do my best:
> 
> ...


I tried this widescreen patch, but it doesn't work. The image is just stretched.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 11, 2022)

andot said:


> I tried this widescreen patch, but it doesn't work. The image is just stretched.


Did you reset the game from the DS VC menu screen? You have to do that after applying the patch, else the screen will just look stretched.


----------



## emcintosh (Jan 11, 2022)

Gallaer said:


> So, how do I do this exactly, a lot of the instructions were extremely confusing and I don't know what tools I need


Analog patch:
eShop (Wii U) or Wii U USB Helper (PC) + WUP Installer (Wii U homebrew, so you also need Custom Firmware (CFW) e.g. Haxchi, and the Homebrew Launcher) to install Mario 64 DS, preferably onto a USB hard disk so there's less chance of damaging system files on the internal memory (NAND).
The patcher in the first post (Wii U homebrew, so needs CFW).
(CFW to launch the modified game)

Widescreen patch:
WiiUFTPServer (Wii U homebrew, so needs CFW) plus an FTP client (PC) e.g. FileZilla for downloading and re-uploading the files.
A hex editor e.g. HxD



andot said:


> I tried this widescreen patch, but it doesn't work. The image is just stretched.


We need two things to happen to show the game in widescreen:
-The hex edit to the ROM, which tells the game to squash a wider field of view (e.g. 33% extra for 16:9 widescreen) into the 256x192 screen (which on its own would make the picture look squashed horizontally or stretched vertically)
-Editing how that 256x192 image gets magnified to fill the 1280x720 ('720p') TV picture, using the configuration_cafe file. We need to magnify the horizontal axis by a larger number than the vertical axis to stretch the things in the picture back to the right proportions

Have you edited both things?


----------



## Vague Rant (Jan 11, 2022)

Gallaer said:


> So, how do I do this exactly, a lot of the instructions were extremely confusing and I don't know what tools I need





andot said:


> I tried this widescreen patch, but it doesn't work. The image is just stretched.



Will try to put together a more granular, step-by-step process. This guide will specifically assume you have the USA version, because that's what I have and I've already offered as much as I can for the Europe release.

Requirements​Installed to your Wii U​
official Super Mario 64 DS (USA) Virtual Console release
it doesn't need to be legitimately purchased, but it *cannot* be an injection​
some manner of CFW
Mocha, Haxchi, Tiramisu, whatever floats your boat​
Added to wiiu/apps on your SD card​
LRFLEW's AM64DS Patcher
Laf111's WiiUFtpServer
*not* ftpiiu_everywhere!​
Installed on your PC​
an FTP client
FileZilla is a popular choice​
a text editor
Notepad is fine, but if you do a lot of technical editing like this you may want to consider something like Notepad++​
a hex editor
Maël Hörz's HxD is a popular choice on Windows and the one I normally use​
Directions​
Set up all the requirements. Have Super Mario 64 DS installed on your Wii U, download the patcher and FTP server above and place them on your Wii U's SD card in the *wiiu/apps* folder with your other Wii U homebrew apps. Have your Wii U running a custom firmware. Make sure you have an FTP client and a hex editor on your PC.
Open the Homebrew Launcher on your Wii U and run LRFLEW's AM64DS patcher. Once it has scanned your system and found Super Mario 64 DS, confirm that you want to apply the patch.
Return to the Homebrew Launcher and run Laf111's WiiUFtpServer.
In your PC's FTP client, connect to the Wii U and navigate to *storage_usb/usr/title/00050000/101C3400/content/0010*
Remember, this is for the USA release. For Japan, it's *101C3300* and Europe is *101C3500*, but I'm not going to be covering those versions any further. Leave your FTP client running, you'll need it again soon.​
Download *configuration_cafe.json* and *rom.zip*.
Using your text editor of choice, open *configuration_cafe.json* and manually edit the layout to accommodate your top screen being 16:9 instead of 4:3. This is kind of complicated and will require you to do some math. For reference, here's the layout I use:

```
"name_string_id": "VCM_LAYOUT_1_NAME"
                },
                {
                    "screen": [
                        {
                            "source": "upper",
                            "rotation": 0,
                            "size": "1024 576",
                            "target": "tv",
                            "position": "0 72"
                        },
                        {
                            "source": "lower",
                            "rotation": 0,
                            "size": "256 192",
                            "target": "tv",
                            "position": "1024 456"
                        },
                        {
                            "source": "lower",
                            "rotation": 0,
                            "size": "512 384",
                            "target": "drc",
                            "position": "171 48"
                        }
                    ],
```
Result:

View attachment 291542

The layout you use is up to you. You may not want this specific layout, and you may not want to do it in LAYOUT_1 either. Modify the "size" and "position" values for each screen until you have what you want in the layout position you want. The "size" is how big the screen should be, the "target" is whether it's on the TV or GamePad, and the "position" is where on the screen you want the _top left_ of the DS screen to be. The resolution of DS Virtual Console is 1280 by 720, so that's as high as you should go.

I'm not going to walk you through every possible layout, but here's another one some people might want:​

```
"name_string_id": "VCM_LAYOUT_1_NAME"
                },
                {
                    "screen": [
                        {
                            "source": "upper",
                            "rotation": 0,
                            "size": "1280 720",
                            "target": "tv",
                            "position": "0 0"
                        },
                        {
                            "source": "lower",
                            "rotation": 0,
                            "size": "640 480",
                            "target": "drc",
                            "position": "107 0"
                        }
                    ],
```
Result:







This one fills the entire TV with the top screen and a 4:3 area of the GamePad with the bottom screen. You have multiple layouts, so you can configure both of these in different layout slots if you like.​
Open *rom.zip* and copy *WUP-N-DASE.srl* out of the zip and into the parent folder (where your *configuration_cafe.json* and *rom.zip* are).
Open *WUP-N-DASE.srl* with your hex editor. In case you couldn't tell, this is the Super Mario 64 DS ROM.
Navigate to *0x6664* in the ROM. In HxD, you can just press Ctrl+G and type in *6664* then hit Enter to jump to this location. Write the following data into that location:

```
01 00 00 00 30 D0 00 02 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 3C B9 0B 02 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00 01 00 00 80 90 C4 10 01 55 15 00 00 72 1C 00 00
```
In HxD, you can press Ctrl+B (*not V!* or right click and select "Paste write" to overwrite this data. You *must not* "insert" the data (paste normally) or your ROM will just completely stop working. It should look roughly like this when you're done:

View attachment 291542​
Save your modified ROM and then copy it back into *rom.zip*, replacing the old one.
Back in your FTP client, upload your modified *configuration_cafe.json* and *rom.zip* back to where you downloaded them from (*storage_usb/usr/title/00050000/101C3400/content/0010*). Again, replace the versions that are already there.
Return to the Wii U Menu by exiting WiiUFtpServer and the Homebrew Launcher.
Launch your Super Mario 64 DS Virtual Console title. Reset the game from the ZR menu and select one of your custom widescreen layouts.
Play Super Mario 64 DS with analog controls in widescreen.


----------



## GammaPhonic (Jan 11, 2022)

This is amazing. This might now be my preferred way to play Mario 64. My only wish, is some way to do the “save and continue” option after each level without having to go to the touch screen.


----------



## Will331999 (Jan 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> if you used Mario 64 DS to install Haxchi/CBHC, DO NOT use the homebrew patcher on your copy of Mario 64 DS, or you will brick.


Does this apply to JUST the haxchi SM64DS or does it apply to EVERY sm64ds on the wiiu? Cuz i got a new SM64DS post haxchi and i'm curious if that should work


----------



## Will331999 (Jan 11, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> if you used Mario 64 DS to install Haxchi/CBHC, DO NOT use the homebrew patcher on your copy of Mario 64 DS, or you will brick.


Does this apply to JUST the haxchi SM64DS or does it apply to EVERY sm64ds on the wiiu? Cuz i got a new SM64DS post haxchi and i'm curious if that should work


Edit: Made two posts on accident: embarrassing.


----------



## Vague Rant (Jan 11, 2022)

GammaPhonic said:


> This is amazing. This might now be my preferred way to play Mario 64. My only wish, is some way to do the “save and continue” option after each level without having to go to the touch screen.


IIRC, pressing Start does Save and Continue without the need to use the touch screen.


----------



## GammaPhonic (Jan 11, 2022)

Vague Rant said:


> IIRC, pressing Start does Save and Continue without the need to use the touch screen.


IT WORKS! I didn't know that thank you. I'm loving this. With its sharp pixels and unfiltered textures, it's kind of like a parallel universe PS1 version of Mario 64. And now it has great controls too.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 11, 2022)

Will331999 said:


> Does this apply to JUST the haxchi SM64DS or does it apply to EVERY sm64ds on the wiiu? Cuz i got a new SM64DS post haxchi and i'm curious if that should work


Just the haxchi SM64DS, and if you switched over to Tiramisu, then there is nothing to worry about with using the patcher.


----------



## andot (Jan 12, 2022)

Vague Rant said:


> Will try to put together a more granular, step-by-step process. This guide will specifically assume you have the USA version, because that's what I have and I've already offered as much as I can for the Europe release.
> 
> Requirements​Installed to your Wii U​
> official Super Mario 64 DS (USA) Virtual Console release
> ...


Thank you! It works very well.

before patched:




after patched:




patch:


----------



## andot (Jan 12, 2022)

GammaPhonic said:


> This is amazing. This might now be my preferred way to play Mario 64. My only wish, is some way to do the “save and continue” option after each level without having to go to the touch screen.


L+R+Select+Start can start game without touchscreen. It also works on Shenyou Maliou DS (iQue) Chinese version. but the analog stick patch and this widescreen patch can't work on Shenyou Maliou DS.


----------



## Gallaer (Jan 12, 2022)

Vague Rant said:


> Will try to put together a more granular, step-by-step process. This guide will specifically assume you have the USA version, because that's what I have and I've already offered as much as I can for the Europe release.
> 
> Requirements​Installed to your Wii U​
> official Super Mario 64 DS (USA) Virtual Console release
> ...


I got to step 5 and was trying to download the files but on the Wii U Gamepad it said "! ERROR : network_write = -32 afer 1 attempts"
"! ERROR L errno = 32 (Broken pipe)"


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 13, 2022)

Widescreen doesn't work at all. My Wii U crashes completely and needs a hard reset.


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 13, 2022)

Update: EVEN AFTER COMPLETELY UNINSTALLING AND REINSTALLING SM64DS, IT STILL CRASHES EVERYTIME I LAUNCH IT! My Wii U now refuses to play this game completely! That patcher now gives me an unexplained error and seemingly can't even find the game!! By doing this weird sketchy af widescreen hack, my Wii U now refuses to play this game. How do I fix this??


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 13, 2022)

The error in the patcher says "Zlib: Incomplete Decompression"


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 13, 2022)

ORIGINALUSERNAME said:


> Widescreen doesn't work at all. My Wii U crashes completely and needs a hard reset.


It definitely works if you follow Vague Rant's info, can confirm. You must just be doing something wrong.


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 13, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> It definitely works if you follow Vague Rant's info, can confirm. You must just be doing something wrong.


I followed it exactly, but that doesn't matter anymore. The game now refuses to work at all,


----------



## emcintosh (Jan 14, 2022)

ORIGINALUSERNAME said:


> Update: EVEN AFTER COMPLETELY UNINSTALLING AND REINSTALLING SM64DS, IT STILL CRASHES EVERYTIME I LAUNCH IT! My Wii U now refuses to play this game completely! That patcher now gives me an unexplained error and seemingly can't even find the game!! By doing this weird sketchy af widescreen hack, my Wii U now refuses to play this game. How do I fix this??


Have you tried installing a different region version on SM64DS? The patcher will work on both the US and European versions, and each one has a different title ID so the new one shouldn’t interfere with the faulty one.
Also, are you using WiiUFTPServer or FTPiiU Everywhere to access the ROM and config file? It seems that FTPiiU sets incorrect permissions that prevent the game from working.


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 14, 2022)

emcintosh said:


> Have you tried installing a different region version on SM64DS? The patcher will work on both the US and European versions, and each one has a different title ID so the new one shouldn’t interfere with the faulty one.
> Also, are you using WiiUFTPServer or FTPiiU Everywhere to access the ROM and config file? It seems that FTPiiU sets incorrect permissions that prevent the game from working.


Turns out the problem was that the reinstalled copies got corrupted bc I transferred them to my sd using the FTP Server. Still doesn't change the fact that widescreen was a complete failure for me.


----------



## andot (Jan 14, 2022)

ORIGINALUSERNAME said:


> The error in the patcher says "Zlib: Incomplete Decompression"


The patch postion is *NOT 0x6644* , the correct position is *0x6664:




*


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 14, 2022)

I managed to recover, so I have the normal game with the analog patch. As for widescreen, can someone just upload the JSON config file with both of those layouts for me? I don't want any risk of screwing it up again.


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 14, 2022)

When I retried, the image was just stretched. I hit reset, and now the whole screen is white! At least the console didn't crash this time, but now what do I do?!


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 14, 2022)

did I not do it right??? This is what my patch looks like


----------



## andot (Jan 14, 2022)

ORIGINALUSERNAME said:


> did I not do it right??? This is what my patch looks likeView attachment 293643


Do you use Ctrl+B to paste write? Don't use Ctrl+V,


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 14, 2022)

andot said:


> Do you use Ctrl+B to paste write? Don't use Ctrl+V,


I used paste write


----------



## ORIGINALUSERNAME (Jan 14, 2022)

I did it! I figured out my problem! I wasn't using Filezillia. I used WinSCP. When I transferred the same rom.zip again with Filezillia, it worked!


----------



## Gallaer (Jan 14, 2022)

Having issues. When I opened the SM64DS it crashed with a black screen. This is what I put in, it seems to be correct but I don't know.


----------



## joeblack2k (Jan 17, 2022)

@MikaDubbz the HID to VPAD app.. i just put your config in sd://controller/ launch hid to vpad in the hbl press + and then start mario 64 ds right? cause my buttons aren't different at all


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 17, 2022)

joeblack2k said:


> @MikaDubbz the HID to VPAD app.. i just put your config in sd://controller/ launch hid to vpad in the hbl press + and then start mario 64 ds right? cause my buttons aren't different at all


Sd:/wiiu/controller


----------



## IceisNice (Jun 21, 2022)

Is there a way to get this to work with injected ds rom? I injected 64ds but for some reason am64ds does not work.\
Edit: Nvm It doesn't work if the rom is injected as a VC so I bought the game off the eshop instead.


----------



## leejaclane (Sep 5, 2022)

I tried the uninstall method, deleting the game & redownloading it, but it was weird. It wasn't patched any more, but the controls wouldn't work no matter what I tried to make Mario move. So I patched it again and it works again for analog controls.

Has this happened to anyone else? I'm not sure why it would act that way for me, but it did. Not that I have a desperate need to play using the touchscreen or the d-pad, mind you.


----------



## Claytron (Sep 25, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Sd:/wiiu/controller


I've added your config file into that folder, but when I head into the app and hit + to apply patches, the screen goes black and freezes there. Any suggestions? I'm using Tiramisu, if that matters.

Thanks for the initial post btw! Love having full analogue control in SM64DS now.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 25, 2022)

Claytron said:


> I've added your config file into that folder, but when I head into the app and hit + to apply patches, the screen goes black and freezes there. Any suggestions? I'm using Tiramisu, if that matters.
> 
> Thanks for the initial post btw! Love having full analogue control in SM64DS now.


Dunno, that's what I do in Tiramisu and works for me with no issue.


----------



## Claytron (Sep 25, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Dunno, that's what I do in Tiramisu and works for me with no issue.


I was about to give up but just now I tried removing all of the other patches that came with the Controller folder (so that yours was in there alone), and that worked!..... Except, now those button remaps have remapped the Gamepad buttons everywhere, even on the Wii U dash, lol. Putting them all back in the Controller folder fixes it, but I assume there's a critical patch in there that needs to stay in order to prevent this? Here's an attachment of everything I removed, do you happen to know which one or (ones) I should put back into the Controller folder?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 26, 2022)

Claytron said:


> I was about to give up but just now I tried removing all of the other patches that came with the Controller folder (so that yours was in there alone), and that worked!..... *Except, now those button remaps have remapped the Gamepad buttons everywhere, even on the Wii U dash*, lol. Putting them all back in the Controller folder fixes it, but I assume there's a critical patch in there that needs to stay in order to prevent this? Here's an attachment of everything I removed, do you happen to know which one or (ones) I should put back into the Controller folder?


Yes, that's how it works, only apply the patch when you intend to play Mario 64 DS


----------



## Claytron (Sep 26, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yes, that's how it works, only apply the patch when you intend to play Mario 64 DS


Ohh, now I see, I had no idea it affected everything (I'm brand new to all of this, sorry. Never used HID to VPAD before today). Thanks for your help.

Last question: if I want to switch straight from playing SM64DS to another game, but I want the controls to go back to normal, is resetting the system the easiest method to achieve this? (before starting the second game)


----------



## kingcheerio (Oct 29, 2022)

ok, so I've got a bit of an issue, every time I try to run the analog controls patcher, my WiiU crashes. I have Tirimisu and Super Mario 64 DS VC Injected.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 29, 2022)

kingcheerio said:


> ok, so I've got a bit of an issue, every time I try to run the analog controls patcher, my WiiU crashes. I have Tirimisu and Super Mario 64 DS VC Injected.


Can't be an inject, has to be a genuine VC copy of the game.


----------



## HeadstrongWolf (Dec 11, 2022)

I apologize for bumping an old thread, but I'm trying to run the program from the HBL, but it crashes immediately after selecting load. I've redownloaded and made sure my stuff is all up to date, but I can't figure out exactly why the installer crashes before even loading ; it crashes while still in the HBL.

Am I just dumb?

*Edit ; I was being dumb. I went from Haxchi to Tiramisu and I did not know that Tiramisu had some issues running RPX files ; deleted the Mii Maker HBL from my SD (in the Tiramisu folder) and everything works normally.*

Now, I'd love to look into widescreen patching but I'm a bit... "special".


----------



## godreborn (Dec 11, 2022)

it's unfortunate I can't share the re version of this game.  I made a cia, changed the bnr and icon.  I need to see if I still have it, which is probably likely.


----------



## andreiarturo (Dec 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's unfortunate I can't share the re version of this game.  I made a cia, changed the bnr and icon.  I need to see if I still have it, which is probably likely.


----------



## HeadstrongWolf (Dec 12, 2022)

Kinda unrelated, but started looking into the widescreen patch. I got lost when I needed to hex edit and whatnot, and was a little disappointed I couldn't proceed.

But then I found this tool
https://github.com/phacoxcll/VCNDSLayout/releases/tag/alpha-2
So I stretched the screen so there was less unused space on the gamepad. For now, that's fine with me.

...But now all the virtual console menus are in Spanish? Which, I don't know if I did something when editing the Strings.json... But it's not a dealbreaker.


----------



## princessvini (Dec 31, 2022)

I just sucess putting the resolution x2 on Kingdom hearts nds games that i injected myself and i wonder if its possible to map the buttons too ?


----------

